# The return of Larry OG.....



## Locked (Mar 22, 2014)

With my original Larry OG cut back in hand and finally looking really healthy it's time to do a GJ. I will be taking cuts tomorrow and as soon as those have roots these two will be flipped.   I will run one for 9 weeks of Flowering and the other for 10.   

As always One Gallon pots will be used for the grow. These two are sitting in One Gallon Smart Pots. The soil is my mix of Miracle Grow Seed Starter Mix, perlite, and Sweet lime.

Here they are as of tonight sitting in my 2x4x5 Veg tent under a 4 foot, 4 bulb High Output T5 set up.  

I can't express how excited I am to have this cut back and to get the opportunity to grow her out again. Special thanks goes out to PJ for getting her back to me and Brakeman for hanging on to her.   Just goes to show you how important it is to pass on good genetics to good friends.

Some pics: 

View attachment IMG_20140322_213424.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140322_213430.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140322_213434.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140322_213439.jpg


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 23, 2014)

you been running a different larry lately right? does this one stretch a lot as well?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2014)

:clap::dancing::headbang2::headbang::yay::heart:

That is the best news, and she looks awesome!!!! congrats Hamster, and i am watching this hammy show!


----------



## Locked (Mar 23, 2014)

ShOrTbUs said:


> you been running a different larry lately right? does this one stretch a lot as well?




Yes. This is the original cut I first got from popping half a ten pack of Cali Connection's Larry OG.   I got 3 females and kept the best of the 3 and then ran her a bunch of times and passed her out to some friends to try.  Then I lost her when clones I had didn't pull through.   She likes to stretch and loves to eat. Lst and topping are needed to keep her from growing straight up like a bean pole.


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 23, 2014)

nice


----------



## Locked (Mar 23, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> :clap::dancing::headbang2::headbang::yay::heart:
> 
> That is the best news, and she looks awesome!!!! congrats Hamster, and i am watching this hammy show!




Thanks Rose...super stoked for this.


----------



## Locked (Mar 23, 2014)

BudGrower said:


> nice




Thanks BG...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2014)

It is very nice that you could get your original cut back.  Looking beautiful and green there!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 24, 2014)

yesssir! She's lookin happy to be back home


----------



## moaky (Apr 14, 2014)

Breath taking Ham.  Vulptious ladies you got there.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 14, 2014)

why only 1 gallon?  do you not want to get all you can from these?

nice and green anyway


----------



## kaotik (Apr 14, 2014)

BenfukD said:


> why only 1 gallon?  do you not want to get all you can from these?
> 
> nice and green anyway


lol 
you'd usually be correct in that thinking.. but you need to look at some of his other grow threads 
dunno how he does it, but get's better plants in 1 gal than many do in 3.. heck, probably more than i get in 5


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

What Kaotik said is true.... That Hammy rocks it in one gallon pots... He is the man. NO mistake.


----------



## Locked (Apr 14, 2014)

BenfukD said:


> why only 1 gallon?  do you not want to get all you can from these?
> 
> nice and green anyway



Lol... I enjoy growing in 1  gallon pots.  Especially 1  gallon Smart Pots.  I will do fine yield wise.  With this cut probably looking at 4-5 ounces per pot dry.  Like my friends have stated, I kind of specialize in growing in smaller pots.  I even have gone the distance in half gallon pots and even 20 ounce cups.   Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## Locked (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks kaotic and Rose for sticking up for me.. LOL.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 14, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks for the concern though.



No shiz, right? lol...


I grow soil, flip to bloom in 5 gallon buckets and on a good good harvest I can pull 6 ozer's off my jack. With a sore back to boot for my efforts. I think you got it right, bud. 

Yeeeeaaahhhh, you're just fine. 

Hi Hamster! :ciao: :bolt:


----------



## Locked (Apr 14, 2014)

What up 7?  Hope all is well bro.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah I got so frickin sick with the flu I felt like Renton from Trainspotting. dripping sweat couldn't think straight, couldn't eat and no amount of meds could take the pounding away in my head. 

Here's the worst part....all smoke was repulsive to me, even my cannabis. Just now getting back to where I can catch a puff here or there but not yet  quite normal.


Can't wait to see how your ladies turn out I know they'll be stellar


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 15, 2014)

So hammy, you think my2  plants  (separate pots) in 3gal smart pots will do fine without being transplanted when I flower?


----------



## Locked (Apr 15, 2014)

BluntFullOfKush said:


> So hammy, you think my2  plants  (separate pots) in 3gal smart pots will do fine without being transplanted when I flower?



Hell yeah... Smart Pots air prune anyway.  I have grown trees in one gallon Smart Pots.  You will be fine without a transplant.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 15, 2014)

Great. . These where given to me to try out from the local grow shop. . Given that I been going there for the past 8yrs lol. . I think one of them that's in the smart pot is an auto not sure cause I didn't have no lables at the time. . Any advice?  I did notice that I water a lil more(jus a bigger drink). Here's mine 

View attachment 1397587570787.jpg


----------



## Locked (Apr 15, 2014)

Best advice I have on Smart Pots is to put a shallow catch pan under the pots. This way they wick up the excess water that comes out the bottom.  You don't want too deep a pan though.  I usually water my plants until there is about an 1/8th inch or so of water in the pan.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks. . Imma get something to catch the water with today hopefully


----------

